# A6 C5 V8 cam belt and pump job



## PeterQ (Apr 27, 2014)

Is it practical/possible to do the cam belt and water pump change on a V8 C5 *without* taking the front off of the car? It looks as if, once the fans and covers are removed, there's at least as much room as on some other cars I've done this type of work on (Subaru Outback belt & pump, Musso pump).
And, regardless of the answer to this, does anybody have the dimensions of the factory brace that is used to hold the cams in position when the belt is off?


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

It will ALWAYS be easier to put the front clip in to service position. You will spend 10x longer trying to short cut the job. As for the tool, look on eBay for the cheapest cam bar, and crank lock pin. I know this only because I've done well over 100 of these. 

"the cheap and the lazy walk the same road twice"


----------



## PeterQ (Apr 27, 2014)

Got it into service position, surprisingly easy. Have the cam tool on the way, had my apprentice make up a 2 pin wrench so now the fan is off, and the serpentine belt too. This is going far too easily...


----------



## PeterQ (Apr 27, 2014)

All was going well until I came to the crankshaft locking pin - how on earth are you supposed to get to that? It's like they wrote the manual around an engine on the bench.


----------



## PeterQ (Apr 27, 2014)

Got that done, then found the leak was the oil cooler pipe.
Some time later...
An absolute pig of a job, interrupted by clearing fallen trees from the drive and trying to clear up the block before heading off to UK for a holiday. But, the engine is all back together with new oil cooler pipe, cam belt, water pump, thermostat, overflow coolant tank, pressure cap, and some nice alloy links for the intake flap things. Just need another hour to rejoin the front of the car and then see if I got it all right...


----------



## PeterQ (Apr 27, 2014)

Seems I got it right, only a poorly connected electric plug for the lights and a leak somewhere in the screenwasher bottle connections. Drove it abot 300ks than locked it away while we're on holiday in UK. Should have a transmission oil filter being delivered to my parents place tomorrow to take home.


----------

